# TIM600 inverter MESDEA



## gary k (Aug 19, 2008)

Have you run the self tests yet?

Have you programmed the basic parameters?

Need more info to provide detail. I don't check DIY forum often, send response to info.zwheelz at gmail.com


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the information. I found the problem, once again the TIM 600 showed me how good a unit it is. I really wish the support for this inverted backed up the design work that was put into it. My problem was that I had the minimum voltage set to high. When you draw acceleration current the battery voltage was sagging below my set point causing the inverter to limit torque. If the manual was in English and the parameters defined this would be so much easier to work with.


----------



## gary k (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a poor-english translation of the manual if you'd like a copy.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Sure email a copy if you like, I ran the parameters through a web translator, but that only helped so much. I have most of what i need figured out. I will struggle with getting the regen setup the way we like for driveablity. 


Thanks,


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

what is your project? what is the MESDEA motor in?

How is the performance? What voltage are you running?

info!!!


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

I guess I should let you guys know we are www.Illuminatimotorworks.com 
The TIM600 is a very good inverter, but I am still a beginner. The only problems we have had were a lack of experience with everything. we are running 360 volts or so and 300-340 amps. As for performance we haven't had everything together to do timed acceleration runs consistently. Having ridden in the vehicle the acceleration and braking are very impressive, now if the clutch doesn't slip and the transmission holds up, well keep us in your prayers.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Great stuff, hats off to someone that builds their own car! No better way to learn than to dive in!


Nathan219 said:


> I guess I should let you guys know we are www.Illuminatimotorworks.com
> The TIM600 is a very good inverter, but I am still a beginner. The only problems we have had were a lack of experience with everything. we are running 360 volts or so and 300-340 amps. As for performance we haven't had everything together to do timed acceleration runs consistently. Having ridden in the vehicle the acceleration and braking are very impressive, now if the clutch doesn't slip and the transmission holds up, well keep us in your prayers.


----------



## mko (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you tried to contact MES directly?
After all this is a high profile competition you're in. I would have expected MES to support you actively, since this is invaluable PR their getting and at practically no cost.

Cheers, c.k.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Contacting MES DEA directly, yes I tried that. I think they have moved on to fuel cell technology, or something like that. It is a real shame we need a efficient high powered AC motor systems in this country. Yes i know their are others out there.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Nathan,
It seems you have got your TIM600 working, can you please assist with the setup of mine as we are getting some strange results.

We are trying to preform the C41 test to check the phases of the motor but are stuck. First there is a loud squeeling noise and then the motor will spin one way or the other, or both, or not at all. The motor will also draw about 400A during this time!
We always get the error that the phases are wrong no matter how many times we change them around... changing the phases should just change the direction in my experience

Did you find there was any sort of trick in preforming this test? We have an electric competition race in a few days and cant get the motor working!!

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Is the number of poles, voltage, current and base frequency set correctly? 



Stiive said:


> Hi Nathan,
> It seems you have got your TIM600 working, can you please assist with the setup of mine as we are getting some strange results.
> 
> We are trying to preform the C41 test to check the phases of the motor but are stuck. First there is a loud squeeling noise and then the motor will spin one way or the other, or both, or not at all. The motor will also draw about 400A during this time!


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

As far as i can tell, though i do not know for sure the number of poles of the motor. 
The motor is an EVE M2-AC30-L so i have put the following specs:
Nominal voltage: 210
Nom Freq: 175
Nom current: 103
No Poles: 4
Encoder pulse per rev: 64

What could be the cause? I tried to set up a current lim etc but the test seems to disregard it. Gonna wreck my batts if i keep pulling 400-450A!! popped a few of my HRC fuses


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

I emailed you privately but you might check this first. Check all the possible configurations {a,b,c} {a,c,b} {b,a,c} {b,c,a} {c,a,b} {c,b,a} then if that doesn't work you might have the current sensors on the wrong phase. 400-450 amps should not be being pulled during this test. You might have a bad winding or IGBT. Or the current sensor is not reading properly. If the motor is connected improperly and the leg without the current sensor could cause this kind of situation. Too many variables try to limit them to one at a time


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Nathan I have emailled you a reply privately as well.

The motor is now accelerating up nicely during the test but we have A14, Phase UVW incorrect; and of course A7 test not complete.

We are working on changing around the phase connections but are running out of terminals right now. We will buy some more tomorrow. We initially thought that having say {a,b,c} and {c,a,b} would be the same but obviously the inverter is very particular in what it wants from the motor and we think this is due to the 64P/rpm encoder.

During the test we have approx 70A through the DC Bus and 400A in a single phase. The motor winds up to around 400rpm max during the test with a nice linear curve.

We have just tried grounding the case to the frame but the wind-up is still pretty noisy. We also have heaps of ripple on the DC Bus when carrying out the test (we have a auto-triggering CRO set up monitoring V and I).


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Make sure you sand off the anodizing where it is grounded.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes we have bare AL and a nice thick cable connecting it to our sanded-back frame. All connections are clean and firm.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Their is going to be some noise our Evission system never worked when the inverter was enabled. The snubbers really only started working to knock the noise down until we removed the anodizing on the case where is was connected to the ground plane.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Well that is about all you can do for noise dress the battery connections polish, and make sure the connections are copper to copper. We ran the traction pack current through the fuse holder terminal post it got hot enough to melt the heat shrink. We have since made sure the fuse is directly connected to the battery cables, and that the fuse post is just there for mechanical clamping.


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

If you swap two of the motor cables, your motor will spin the opposite direction and you may need to invert the encoder signal. You might also put a scope on the encoder lines to make sure they are working and noise free. Is your encoder cable shielded and grounded?


----------



## 7circle (May 29, 2010)

The C41 test wasn't to complicated once the V/Hz was selected that didn't saturate the motor core. 

The motor was very quite. It appears to do a short 1 second check of currents then starts the 360 degree rotation/revolution and takes about 2 seconds.

If the encoder doesn't match the UVW rotation it fails the test as soon as it starts to move. If the rotation doesn't match the poles to encoder count it stops the test and fails after some motion.

It all makes sense once I saw it working. It was the Motor rating info that doesn't help. 

The C42 test is still causing problems and blowing IGBT's on saturday. The team had access to three TIM600 inverters so its not related to a fault on the PCB.

Its very frustrating as the Inverter will operate very well once it gets the correct parameters, I'm sure like yours Nathan.

Thanks for you help. I looked up the Illuminatie Motor Works site.

I was just helping the Uni Team Last minute as they where stuck and have fond a number of other people locally that are about to or are using the TIM600 ironing out the issues is worth while. 

The dont fix what ain't broke doesn't apply yet as it still ain't work'n

Ken


----------



## 7circle (May 29, 2010)

The 7.2 Version is hard to find on the web

Here is an appended manual for TIM600 http://www.docstoc.com/docs/66919358/TIM600Handbook_72ENG-App-ENG-PARAMS


----------

